# How to?  Proper d-loop orientation



## Kris87 (Jul 28, 2014)

OK, this isn't a how to tie a d-loop, there's hundreds on YouTube.  If u wanna watch one, T-bone's is a good one to watch.  But I wanted everyone to know how the loop should be positioned on the string.  Most of the time, I see it done right, but every now and then its backwards.  Here's the proper way for a right hand shooter:







As u can see the loop is lying like this \, which is the way a right handed release naturally pulls the loop.  The top knot feeds off the left side of the string, and the bottom off the right.  Opposing knots obviously help cinch a half hitch knot like this.  

Here's one tied backwards...not gonna name the shooter, he's famous...but gonna be better real soon.  






As u can see, the loop is lying like this /.  When u have this, it can feed the string out of the loop to one side more than it should, altering a straighter string path.  This can cause lateral nock issues in tuning.  If anyone has ever tuned a bow with multiple releases knows this.  A hinge, a single caliper, a dual caliper all move the string differently upon release, affecting how the bow wants to be setup.

So check your loop.  Its simple, but something important to be done right.  Carry on now....


----------



## riskyb (Jul 28, 2014)

what aggrevates me even more is when they time them on with knots in same orientation...grrr


----------



## BlackEagle (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah, this makes sense. I like these threads.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Jul 28, 2014)

That looks like JT's  I recognize the copper John sight. Or is it?   good info!


----------



## tcward (Jul 28, 2014)

Or use one of these and be done with it......


----------



## Hunter454 (Jul 28, 2014)

^^^can't use that with my back tension


----------



## riskyb (Jul 29, 2014)

I would rather not add more weight to the string than necessary


----------



## MossyCreek (Jul 29, 2014)

APPierce0628 said:


> That looks like JT's  I recognize the copper John sight. Or is it?   good info!



I recognize it, I noticed the dloop was tied like that in another pic. Why the swap from the qad?


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ttt just had to re tie my d-loop thanks for the info


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2014)

HEY I think I recognize that bow n loop  Yep the first bow I have ever owned that was setup by someone other than Travis himself ends up with a backwards loop

I dont really know why I swapped from the QAD drop to the biscuit.  Just did a few weeks ago.  Ran across a great deal on the WB and have always hated the cord that runs between the cables and rest so I decided to change it up.  As bad as I abuse my bows I cant believe I have never caught that string on something but it was bound to happen.

Thanks again Kris for the tuning and string and cable work on the Spyder.  Can't wait to get it back in hand and sling some chartreuse arrows


----------



## ShadowHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks a bunch. Just checked mine and I am good to go.


----------



## MossyCreek (Aug 1, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> HEY I think I recognize that bow n loop  Yep the first bow I have ever owned that was setup by someone other than Travis himself ends up with a backwards loop
> 
> I dont really know why I swapped from the QAD drop to the biscuit.  Just did a few weeks ago.  Ran across a great deal on the WB and have always hated the cord that runs between the cables and rest so I decided to change it up.  As bad as I abuse my bows I cant believe I have never caught that string on something but it was bound to happen.
> 
> ...



haha just know now that when kris is done with it and you miss....well it wont be the bows fault  

hope it kills you some big ones Jt!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 1, 2014)

Dang, mines right but only by accident. Haven't checked my hunting bow so I'm not celebrating just yet.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2014)

MossyCreek said:


> haha just know now that when kris is done with it and you miss....well it wont be the bows fault
> 
> hope it kills you some big ones Jt!



thatll be good!  I need to slip up on one


----------



## kbuck1 (Aug 2, 2014)

There was a bow tuning guru on here last year that said it didn't matter how they were tied when I told him one he posted pictures of was tied backwards. I tried telling him That I learned that from T-bone but I dont think he ever would admit there was a wrong way. Tied on backwards creates torque on the string. Nice Thread. Im sure it will help many


----------



## Sterling (Aug 3, 2014)

My peep sight isn't straight on and my loop is adjusted so that when I pull back it opens up. Not shooting a fast bow, but an old Matthews solo cam feather max. Never noticed my arrows doing anything funny, but should I be concerned. I did notice that my knots were not as tight and I have to adjust them a little to get my peep sight to be open every 7-10 shots.


----------

